# Best Punch Set?



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Best with unlimited budget? Or best bang for the buck?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Slug busters, never leave home without them.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought the Greenlee Gator after I saw the demo, and never regretted the cost


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Best with unlimited budget? Or best bang for the buck?


Best unlimited


----------



## fisstech (Feb 2, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> I bought the Greenlee Gator after I saw the demo, and never regretted the cost


the gator is awesome.

hydraulic ko sets are bulky, heavy, and messy in comparison. if im only drilling out a couple small holes i'd sooner reach for a unibit (although those are messy too)


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

Greenlee Gator with the speed punch is a must. For the small stuff we use the Klein hole saws, they last longer than unibits, are faster and cheaper than a good unibit.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got a Greenlee ratchet set, and am wondering if it is ok to use an impact gun to drive the draw stud, instead of the included ratchet? The gun is a plain Milwaukee 1/2", rated at 450 ft-lbs. Would oiling the threads help, or is it asking for trouble?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nbb said:


> I just got a Greenlee ratchet set, and am wondering if it is ok to use an impact gun to drive the draw stud, instead of the included ratchet? The gun is a plain Milwaukee 1/2", rated at 450 ft-lbs. Would oiling the threads help, or is it asking for trouble?


You might wear the die out quicker. I chipped my 1/2" trying it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Harbor Freight has a hydraulic set up to 2" for $89.00. Not bad for the price. The dies are good too.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nbb said:


> I just got a Greenlee ratchet set, and am wondering if it is ok to use an impact gun to drive the draw stud, instead of the included ratchet? The gun is a plain Milwaukee 1/2", rated at 450 ft-lbs. Would oiling the threads help, or is it asking for trouble?


Either way, oil the punches.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

My buddy has the milwaukee 18 volt and swears by it. The greenlees sit in the shop now. Faster cleaner and smaller going by what he says.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Any KO sets just for drills?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

My boss bought me the Milwaukee 1/2" to 4" set and I love it quick easy and clean no oil. 4" hole in just over 30 seconds to the greenlee hydraulic in just over 2 minutes


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Harbor Freight has a hydraulic set up to 2" for $89.00. Not bad for the price. The dies are good too.


I bought 5 or 6 of them two years ago and put them on the trucks. They don't use them too often, but often enough and they all still work fine.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a Dottie set that we picked up at a closing sale at a distributors. Its pretty good. Had no problems with it so far even though the Greenlee's do most of the work. Great back up set.:thumbsup:

http://www.cestools.com/l-h-dottie-hptk1-hydraulic-1-2-to-2-1-2-punch-knockout-set/


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Harbor Freight. $99.00. 3/4-2" Hydraulic. Mine is still going after over 2 yrs of use.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the only thing I ever bought at Harbor Paperweight was a chain fall, cause I almost never need one. My slugbuster died, though, I might check those POS's out.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Kunolop said:


> Greenlee Gator with the speed punch is a must. For the small stuff we use the Klein hole saws, they last longer than unibits, are faster and cheaper than a good unibit.


 
The Greenlee carbide hole saw sets are 200x better than the Klein ones.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

Kunolop said:


> Greenlee Gator with the speed punch is a must. For the small stuff we use the Klein hole saws, they last longer than unibits, are faster and cheaper than a good unibit.


i have the greenlee version of these, the quick change ones, there amazing


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

Kunolop said:


> Greenlee Gator with the speed punch is a must. For the small stuff we use the Klein hole saws, they last longer than unibits, are faster and cheaper than a good unibit.


I second the motion in thread #7 above, a knockout set for stainless is around $400, a unitbit will spin red after a few holes, but these hole saws or rotobroachs as I call them will last for a gross of holes - about $100 for the small set.

A bit of advice, when using a Greenlee knockout always lube the draw stud, it will pull much easier and wont gall the threads - beats the hell out of buying a $30 stud when things get tight.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

wildleg said:


> the only thing I ever bought at Harbor Paperweight was a chain fall, cause I almost never need one. My slugbuster died, though, I might check those POS's out.


Funny you say that. I also bought a chain fall there, but I returned it. I figured that's one tool I don't want failing on me that one time a year that I need it!


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

I use harbor freight as a one time use supplier, I bought a sawzall for trimming my roof overhang - worked perfect.. loved it for $25,

However when I used it to cut up some 2" hard wood floor it blew the transmission inside of one foot.

Also bought a toe cut saw for $69, could not find another for less than $300, cut about 50 feet of undercounter and the thing caught fire- to be fair I was pushing it hard, jewing a dull blade.

for two decade I have bought 3/8" aircraft cable and nut busters without incident.


----------

